# Nurse Coders



## arczar (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking for two full time coders with nursing background for MRA / Hedis Coding Support large group


----------



## Stephanie Hall (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, I am a Registered Nurse with 23 years experience. I have recently obtained my CPC. Interested in remote position. I currently work Same day Surgery.


----------



## gracyjincyjoy@gmail.com (Oct 31, 2013)

*Nurse*

Hi, I am 2years experienced in Nursing(emergency and medical departments). currently am working as medical coder since 1.5year, also certified CPC-H.U can reach me gracyjincyjoy@gmail.com


----------

